# how to flush IP address in CMD?



## venom55520

well, a while ago i posted a thread about bandwidth problems and someone told me some commands in the CMD that gave me a new IP address and made everything fast again. i forgot what those set of commands were and i can't search because server's overloaded. thanks in advance


----------



## error10

Code:



Code:


ipconfig /release
ipconfig /renew


----------



## Clox

I don't think it is possible to get a new IP address using that method since it is provided by your ISP and has a lease so you will be given a new IP when your current one's lease is up. You may be referring to something like this:
From the command prompt type in- "ipconfig /release", then "ipconfig /renew" and also "ipconfig /flushdns".

A good tool to refurbish your network stack is the winsock repair tool which has worked wonders for me numerous times, just download it and run from within windows.
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/winsockxpfix.html


----------



## venom55520

thanks error, always there to help a noob









EDIT:and clox too


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Clox* 
I don't think it is possible to get a new IP address using that method since it is provided by your ISP and has a lease so you will be given a new IP when your current one's lease is up. You may be referring to something like this:
From the command prompt type in- "ipconfig /release", then "ipconfig /renew" and also "ipconfig /flushdns".

A good tool to refurbish your network stack is the winsock repair tool which has worked wonders for me numerous times, just download it and run from within windows.
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/winsockxpfix.html

Change your mac address and then you'll get a new ip.


----------



## venom55520

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glussier* 
Change your mac address and then you'll get a new ip.

well, i know this much, mac address is permanent and is burned into the rom of the NIC, so if i wanted a new IP i'd have to get a new NIC.


----------



## glussier

That's what you think.

Temporarily connect your dsl modem to your computer. and connect to the internet. Then, reconnect your router and modem the way they were originally.

You can change the network's cards mac address, follow this guide: http://www.nthelp.com/NT6/change_mac_w2k.htm


----------



## error10

MAC addresses are indeed (temporarily) changeable. It's part of the Ethernet specification.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
MAC addresses are indeed (temporarily) changeable. It's part of the Ethernet specification.

Yep. I never understood why so many people believe that a mac address is permanently assigned.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glussier* 
Yep. I never understood why so many people believe that a mac address is permanently assigned.

It's an open secret.


----------



## importpunch

I used to do the ipconfig commands alot, but somehow I forgot. So this thread was useful for me too


----------

